# 1 yr of ownership 27,000 miles 1.8l engine and transmisson gone



## rudeboybelize (Aug 5, 2012)

2012 cruze 1.8l owned 7 months driv-able for 5 months only and now broken...the night i drove it home from the dealership the brakes were so weak i had to break 1/2 the street to the light..from then i started my research found my nighttime love cruzetalk and have been reading the fellow members concerns...i've been in contact with GM about the eratically shifting transmission soft pull hard pull soft brake hard brake this thing just throws me and my girlfriend around up untill my girlfriend refused to ride in it and started riding the bus...took it in for this problem at the same time GM was doing the engine heat sheild mod 1 month after getting her..my original dealership just sent me home in 40 min nothing wrong and heat shield done...checking for my self the engine now had a hard time starting cold or hot and in fact surged 5 sec when comming to a stop at red or stop sign ..transmission got worse and pink coolant would dissappear in less than 100 miles check the headlights one day and the harness burnt oem headlights were still installed n a sqealling sound from the belt (i believe the tensioner) took it back in to the original purchase dealership again nothing wrong to them i said how can that be i have no coolant and headlights burnt ..got them to fill her back up and order new headlight harness....problems still exist and felt un safe to drive so i took it to another dealership they found cracked coolant resivoir transmission was getting ready to just go and they have not given any engine info spark plug more new wires to be ordered i've havent seen her the entire month of june so far what should i do?????? i understand i must give GM time to fix but if i get her back and still same problems ?????

so my spec's stock car stock tune stock everything....its never been rev pass 4,300 i watch this close and i do mostly highway driving i coast on the street so i can get the best mpg ..is it just a lemon or have others have these problems too 

engine --hard to start cold or hot 
vibrates roughly 5 sec (felt through the steering wheel and pedal sometimes the whole car)
cant maintain coolant 

transmission - does what it wants when it wants

electrical - headlights burnt (who know what else )


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

All you can do is hope for the best man. I just traded in my LT for my eco last Friday and the next day I noticed some small paint imperfections all over the car like a speck of dirt got into the paint while it was being painted and my rear view mirror was looser than ****. The mirror got tightened up easily...the paint im not sure about yet, I haven't taken it to my dealers collision center and have my consultant look this over. Who knows, I may get aa whole new paint job lol. My point here is, I know you may be having problems with your cruze, and I can understand that because there isn't one car out there that is perfect...I can guarantee you that...but don't give up on the cruze. It really is a great car. And I know..I know what to look for when driving a new car when I go to test drive it and looks. I can tell a poor design from a great design. Chevrolet really did an amazing job making this car. I had some issues with my LT too.......Rarely did I get on here and talk about the problems..I think maybe once lol. I know there a lot more sedans and coupes out there to choose from, and some are okay cars and good cars. The cruze in my book is the ultimate winner over ford, dodge, Toyota and Nissan. All I can say is keep your head up and keep positive...the kinks and issues will get worked out and the car will come around. My Lt started showing some issues about a year I had mine and that's all I had it for til I traded mine in for my eco. Getting mad and upset with GM and your dealership wont get you anywhere....take it from me. I took my car in 6 months after I had it because there was something wrong with mine and they wouldn't fix it under warranty, and I blew a head gasket on them.(Figure of speech...not the engine head gasket lol). That changed they way they thought of me for awhile since then.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello rudeboybelize

Could you please PM me your file # that was given to you by the Customer Care Agent that you previously spoke with? I would like to look into this for you and see how I can assist. If you don't have a file number you can PM me your VIN, full name, address, current mileage and the dealer that you have been working with. I will see how I can assist you.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## MackenzieLTZ (Oct 18, 2012)

I agree, the Cruze is a wonderful car and I wouldn't want to be driving anything else. However, Chevy/GM does have a bad track record when it comes to customer service... Quick example; when I got my cruze, it had a busted speaker, I believe the subwoofer in the back. I brought it to the dealership 3 different times to get it fixed/replaced. Each time they 'fixed' the problem, but it's still there all broken and rattled.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

MackenzieLTZ said:


> I agree, the Cruze is a wonderful car and I wouldn't want to be driving anything else. However, Chevy/GM does have a bad track record when it comes to customer service... Quick example; when I got my cruze, it had a busted speaker, I believe the subwoofer in the back. I brought it to the dealership 3 different times to get it fixed/replaced. Each time they 'fixed' the problem, but it's still there all broken and rattled.


How did you determine the speaker itself was bad?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Erastimus (Feb 9, 2012)

These cars are assembled at the Lordstown plant. That plant is haunted by the ghosts of the Vega - one of the worst vehicles ever produced by the big 3. The Lordstown plant has had labor problems over and over again. Everyone working there today knows someone in their immediate or extended families that has been treated like crap by GM. I truly believe that at least once a day, the current workers get revenge by messing up a Cruze as it goes down the line. Sounds like you got one of those.


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Hang in there and hopefully working with Chevrolet customer service will get you the desired results. I have found that a good honest dealership (Rotolo Chevrolet 4 me)does all the leg work on issues and resolutions. Good luck.. Btw Vega's run real good with V8's


----------



## MackenzieLTZ (Oct 18, 2012)

The back speaker, the subwoofer rattles. Everything else is secure in the trunk, so I don't know what would be causing such noise.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rudeboybelize (Aug 5, 2012)

update so after 4 thermostats a new transmission 2 coolant tanks and 1 waterpunp a new torque converter and transmission seal yesterday along with a new ac delco revamp battery i can say the cruze is running better than new hard to believe its been 48 hours and no problems yet.. fingers crossed after 48 hour i usually am hitting my head against the wall becuase my problems have arrived again but we will see this is a 2 year update brakes (front) needed new pads at 40k i currently have 50k


----------

